

Bitcoinary—a peer to peer exchange and reputation system for Bitcoin - Kenan
https://www.bitcoinary.com/

======
gwillen
This is cool, but right now it's an inferior but slightly shinier version of
<http://bitcoin-otc.com/> .

~~~
ianpurton
Not inferior at all. <http://bitcoin-otc.com> is not at all easy to use and is
not a pleasant experience for the newby user.

